Show HN: Help for Students in Academic Trouble - cac1
======
mtmail
URL based on a previous submission: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/epiphany-
workflow/id1490449900...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/epiphany-
workflow/id1490449900?mt=12)

------
cac1
Epiphany WorkFlow is for collecting all the disparate parts of a writing
project into a convenient graphical environment. It’s for writing a paper or
for synthesizing a study guide from your class materials.

